# Driving License



## Mrslong1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a valid UK and American driving license. Do I have to pass another test when I go to Canada or will I be able to get a license conversion or something?


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

Mrslong1 said:


> I have a valid UK and American driving license. Do I have to pass another test when I go to Canada or will I be able to get a license conversion or something?


We believe the answer to that varies by Province. Here in Alberta, you will generally be able to exchange a valid UK driving licence for an Albertan one without examination.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Exchanging a US license for another country's license is normally a function of what state your license is from. If your state grants reciprocity to the province in which you are living, chances are the province will exchange that state's license for a local one.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

I hope mrslong1 wouldn't mind. I thought of asking my question through this thread as they are related.

First, is Alberta right-hand or left-hand drive? How long can we use International Driver's license in Alberta? Can we also convert driver's license from Taiwan without examination (like what Louise mentioned regarding UK ones)? How about driving school? How much do we spend on driving schools? How long will driving lessons take? Any links you can offer?

Thank you mrslong1...


----------



## hartys7 (Jan 30, 2008)

*driving licence*



Mrslong1 said:


> I have a valid UK and American driving license. Do I have to pass another test when I go to Canada or will I be able to get a license conversion or something?



you only need to re do your test in British Columbia but its pretty easy.
Louise


----------



## hartys7 (Jan 30, 2008)

miraculousmedal said:


> I hope mrslong1 wouldn't mind. I thought of asking my question through this thread as they are related.
> 
> First, is Alberta right-hand or left-hand drive? How long can we use International Driver's license in Alberta? Can we also convert driver's license from Taiwan without examination (like what Louise mentioned regarding UK ones)? How about driving school? How much do we spend on driving schools? How long will driving lessons take? Any links you can offer?
> 
> Thank you mrslong1...


all of Canada is right hand drive, 90 days to exchange licence in other provinces and 90 days to re take a BC test.


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

hartys7 said:


> all of Canada is right hand drive, 90 days to exchange licence in other provinces and 90 days to re take a BC test.


Our interpretation is that the person asking this question is in Taiwan, with a licence issued in that country. If that is the case, there is no reciprocal agreement between Alberta and Taiwan and testing will be required. The following link will help...
Service Alberta: Driver's Licence

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Getting There said:


> Our interpretation is that the person asking this question is in Taiwan, with a licence issued in that country. If that is the case, there is no reciprocal agreement between Alberta and Taiwan and testing will be required. The following link will help...
> Service Alberta: Driver's Licence
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


Thank you very much, Eamonn & Janet


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

miraculousmedal said:


> Thank you very much, Eamonn & Janet


Our pleasure. Hope it helps.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Getting There said:


> Our pleasure. Hope it helps.
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


Yes. It really helps... Thanks


----------



## neochan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am just new here. 

I have been browsing the internet looking for possible answers on my questions regarding on how to get a Driver's License in Edmonton Alberta.

I will be moving this March 09 in Edmonton and currently I am in Dubai. I have a Dubai Driver's License valid till 2017 and an international driver's license from the Philippines valid till May 27, 2009. 

My questions are: 
1. Is it necessary to get an International Driving Permit here in Dubai in order for me to get a driver's license in Edmonton Alberta?
2. or my International Driver's License from the Philippines would do? but this will be expiring on May 27, 2009.
3. or Shall I be be able to use either my dubai driver's license or my philippine driver's license in obtaining a driver's license in alberta?

Please advise, am just looking for all possible options. thank you so much,

Neo


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

neochan said:


> Hi everyone. I am just new here.
> 
> I have been browsing the internet looking for possible answers on my questions regarding on how to get a Driver's License in Edmonton Alberta.
> 
> ...


Hi Neo,

Welcome to the forum and best wishes with your move across.

This page should, we think, address your questions...
Service Alberta: Driver's Licence

Neither Dubai or the Phillipines have a reciprocal licence exchange agreement with Alberta, so, according to the above article, full testing will be required to get an Alberta licence.

The article also covers International Driving Permits.

We have found Service Alberta to be a very friendly and helpful organisation to call - so you can always call or email them using the contacts on this page...
Service Alberta: Contact Us

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## danniek (Feb 22, 2009)

You will have a little bit of a headache on your hands when you get over here. Neither of the countries that you have listed has a reciprocal agreement with Alberta. So you will be required to do all of your testing over again.

That being said, in order to apply for the GDL exemption, you will require further information from the countries that you are coming from.

When was the Dubai licence issued and when was the Philippines licence issued?


----------



## neochan (Feb 21, 2009)

danniek said:


> You will have a little bit of a headache on your hands when you get over here. Neither of the countries that you have listed has a reciprocal agreement with Alberta. So you will be required to do all of your testing over again.
> 
> That being said, in order to apply for the GDL exemption, you will require further information from the countries that you are coming from.
> 
> When was the Dubai licence issued and when was the Philippines licence issued?



On my Dubai Driver's License, it says the issuance date and the expiry. Do you think I will need my Dubai Driver's License history? What are the documents do I need to bring there in order for me to apply driver's license?


----------



## danniek (Feb 22, 2009)

neochan said:


> On my Dubai Driver's License, it says the issuance date and the expiry. Do you think I will need my Dubai Driver's License history? What are the documents do I need to bring there in order for me to apply driver's license?


It depends. What is the issue date on the Dubai licence?

I should clarify. I'm not trying to be nosy or anything. The issue date has A LOT to do with what you will need. Since you have both licences, one may be easier for you to use than the other.


----------



## neochan (Feb 21, 2009)

danniek said:


> It depends. What is the issue date on the Dubai licence?


The issuance date on my Dubai Driver's License is last July 27, 2007 and expiry will be July 27, 2017. 10 years validity.

I also have Philippines Driver's LIcense.


----------



## danniek (Feb 22, 2009)

neochan said:


> The issuance date on my Dubai Driver's License is last July 27, 2007 and expiry will be July 27, 2017. 10 years validity.
> 
> I also have Philippines Driver's LIcense.


Ok, so.

I assume the Philippines Licence was issued quite a while before the Dubai one. You have two choices. The second choice would be my suggestion.

1. When you land in Canada, you go to a registry and take your learners test. Neither country has a reciprocal agreement, so you have to test either way. If you decide to use the Dubai licence, you will require a letter from the consulate in Canada. You have to send the licence, photos, money and self addressed envelope to the consulate. They are generally taking 4 months to process this letter. 

2. Obtain a cerification letter from the Philippines. You do the same thing as above, but instead of waiting for the letter from the consulate, you hand in the certification and the licence. The Philippines is WAY quicker. Much easier. 

Also, to be exempt from the GDL program, you must prove that you had driving experience for at least 2 years. So the Dubai one is cutting it close. As of today, you are not at the 2 year mark.

It is illegal to be in posession of more than one licence in Canada. So if you go the Philippines licence way, leave the Dubai one overseas. If the registry knows that you have both, you will be required to surrender both before a licence will be issued to you.

I was going to post a website for you to look at, but since I'm such a new member, it isn't allowing me.... crap. I will try and post it again in a couple days. If you want to PM me, I can give you those sites in the meantime


I hope this is helpful

Dannie


----------



## Fiona 01406 (Apr 15, 2009)

pass an eye test - thats all I had to do for an ontario driving licience



Mrslong1 said:


> I have a valid UK and American driving license. Do I have to pass another test when I go to Canada or will I be able to get a license conversion or something?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey!

I read somewhere that you can exchange you're british driving license for a Canadian license? does this include British Columbia or the other Provinces such as Ontario

Any information is much appreciated!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey!
> 
> I read somewhere that you can exchange you're british driving license for a Canadian license? does this include British Columbia or the other Provinces such as Ontario
> 
> Any information is much appreciated!


Try this website for some information:- How can I get a driver's license and drive in Canada?


----------

